# MUNNEZZA DI CASA/COSA NOSTRA



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

Giovanni Esposito e' il primo arresato:

pag. di Repubblica aggiornabile
http://www.repubblica.it/2008/01/dirette/sezioni/cronaca/rifiuti/rifiuti-8genn/index.html


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

grazie Mari'.
no, ma mica per niente... ma a me fa abbastanza incazzare questa situazione.
nessuno vuole i rifiuti fuori dalla porta di casa... ma da qualche parte bisognerà pur metterli..
aspettiamo i termovalorizzatori... sempre che poi permettano che entrino in funzione.
ho come l'impressione che a Napoli qualcuno sparga veleni gratuiti contro i termovalorizzatori che in altre parti di Italia funzionano benissimo apportando pure un certo benessere.


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> grazie Mari'.
> no, ma mica per niente... ma a me fa abbastanza incazzare questa situazione.
> nessuno vuole i rifiuti fuori dalla porta di casa... ma da qualche parte bisognerà pur metterli..
> aspettiamo i termovalorizzatori... sempre che poi permettano che entrino in funzione.
> ho come l'impressione che a Napoli qualcuno sparga veleni gratuiti contro i termovalorizzatori che in altre parti di Italia funzionano benissimo apportando pure *un certo benessere*.


E si che cazzz ... ma il vero "Bubbone" non e' ancora scoppiato, si sta maturando ... speriamo!


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> grazie Mari'.
> no, ma mica per niente... ma a me fa abbastanza incazzare questa situazione.
> nessuno vuole i rifiuti fuori dalla porta di casa... ma da qualche parte bisognerà pur metterli..
> aspettiamo i termovalorizzatori... sempre che poi permettano che entrino in funzione.
> *ho come l'impressione che a Napoli qualcuno sparga veleni gratuiti contro i termovalorizzatori che in altre parti di Italia funzionano benissimo apportando pure un certo benessere*.


...e chissà chi c'è a Napoli che sguazza nella spazzatura  

	
	
		
		
	


	




20000 spazzini quasi tutti malati...chissà chi li fa assumere...e chi guadagna con le discariche abusive...e chi lancia molotov ai poliziotti e incendia autobus..........


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e chissà chi c'è a Napoli che sguazza nella spazzatura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già... appunto parlavo di ecomafia...
tieni poi presente che stanotte in loco sono arrivati strani figuri che, a detta dei residenti, non capivano il napoletano stretto...
e, allora, non vorrei dire... ma certe scene di guerriglia urbana, secondo me, sono pilotate dai più alti vertici.
si dà spazio ai vandalismi con la precisa volontà che il resto, cioè il problema concreto, passi in secondo piano.
in Italia siamo specialisti in depistaggi da sempre...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> già... appunto parlavo di ecomafia...
> tieni poi presente che stanotte in loco sono arrivati strani figuri che, a detta dei residenti, non capivano il napoletano stretto...
> e, allora, non vorrei dire... ma certe scene di guerriglia urbana, secondo me, sono pilotate dai più alti vertici.
> si dà spazio ai vandalismi con la precisa volontà che il resto, cioè il problema concreto, passi in secondo piano.
> in Italia siamo specialisti in depistaggi da sempre...


Certo, poi c'è chi soffia sul fuoco. Che poi la camorra da decenni gestisca l'intera città e dintorni, col silenzio assenso (quando non con la gioiosa partecipazione attiva) di tantissimi cittadini e politici, sui telegiornali passa sempre in secondo piano.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

aggiungo pure che, dalle 18, ad un'ora imprecisata, il presidio del sito di Pianura è stato letteralmente abbandonato dalla forza pubblica, tanto che i residenti avevano inteso il tutto come una resa dello stato alle loro rimostranze.
e invece... la strategia era quella di sempre: far entrare in scena i vandali per spostare l'attenzione dal problema reale...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> aggiungo pure che, dalle 18, ad un'ora imprecisata, il presidio del sito di Pianura è stato letteralmente abbandonato dalla forza pubblica, tanto che i residenti avevano inteso il tutto come una resa dello stato alle loro rimostranze.
> e invece... la strategia era quella di sempre: far entrare in scena i vandali per spostare l'attenzione dal problema reale...


Si...tattica diversiva!
Ma poi, porca puttana...sentivo ieri che i politici a questi gli avevano promesso un campo da golf a 18 buche...dico, li a Pianura  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma si può....e questi li hanno pure votati!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si...tattica diversiva!
> Ma poi, porca puttana...sentivo ieri che i politici a questi gli avevano promesso un campo da golf a 18 buche...dico, li a Pianura
> 
> 
> ...


e certo... mica che adesso lo scambio dei voti è andato in soffitta, eh...
un certo Lauro (non serve che io specifichi chi fosse...) prometteva, in cambio del voto, un paio di scarpe nuove... dandone una come promessa... e l'altra ad elezione avvenuta.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e certo... mica che adesso lo scambio dei voti è andato in soffitta, eh...
> un certo Lauro (non serve che io specifichi chi fosse...) prometteva, in cambio del voto, un paio di scarpe nuove... dandone una come promessa... e l'altra ad elezione avvenuta.


Ok però allora basta col vittimismo! Ognuno (e non parlo solo di Napoli ma di tutti noi) si prenda il suo pezzetto di responsabilità.


----------



## Old Cat (8 Gennaio 2008)

*ah si*

son curiosa di vedere come va a finire sta storia qui.....


----------



## Iago (8 Gennaio 2008)

*hi hi hi*



Tristano ha detto:


> son curiosa di vedere come va a finire sta storia qui.....



...che anche voi veneti avrete un pò di munnezza terrona... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  (pagata però eh...da Prodi, ma pagata)
...ho saputo che avete un bel termovalizzatore a Venezia, peccato che serve solo 300.000 abitanti, ce ne vorrebbero 20 tutto d'un colpo qui da me


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ho visto il TG3 ... questi fanno sul serio ( a Quarto e Pianura), questa volta la vedo brutta, sono decisi a tutto.


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

PS vado a magna, torno dopo ... forse


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok però allora basta col vittimismo! Ognuno (e non parlo solo di Napoli ma di tutti noi) si prenda il suo pezzetto di responsabilità.


e che fai? chi cacchio voti?

diamo fuoco a tutti?


----------



## Old Cat (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...che anche voi veneti avrete un pò di munnezza terrona...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
da noi anche la raccolta differenziata funziona bene. dalle immagini del tg nemmeno quella fate li a napoli.


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2008)

Iago non parliamo del depuratote di Cuma ...  un vero e proprio disastro  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuma


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e che fai? chi cacchio voti?
> 
> diamo fuoco a tutti?


Inutile dar fuoco, micia. Siamo come loro, mediamente. Da dove credi che esca chi poi va in parlamento? 
In ogni caso, se si vuol provare...porto la benzina


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

Buongiorno.


  *L'EMERGENZA RIFIUTI IN CAMPANIA*

*Prodi: «Pronto piano per lo smaltimento»*

*Il premier: «De Gennaro commissario per 4 mesi. Ci avvarremo  anche delle forze armate»*

Scheda di De  Gennaro:


http://www.corriere.it/cronache/08_...ro_e68365e2-bdf2-11dc-8e86-0003ba99c667.shtml

Ma vi/ci rendiamo conto chi e' De Gennaro?

Ricordate il G8?


----------



## Old fischio (9 Gennaio 2008)

è un uomo di stato, che si è fatto il culo ed ha rischiato anche al fianco del giudice Falcone; e come tutti quelli che rischiano la pelle, può commettere errori.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> è un uomo di stato, che si è fatto il culo ed ha rischiato anche al fianco del giudice Falcone; e come tutti quelli che rischiano la pelle, può commettere errori.



... anche Bruno Contrada e' stato un uomo dello stato


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Comunque, a quanto pare ce la ciucciamo noi in Sardegna


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque, a quanto pare ce la ciucciamo noi in Sardegna


Una parte, 500 tonnellate  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... VIVA l'Italia! ... e gli italiani


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una parte, 500 tonnellate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah beh...con 20.000 spazzini del Comune e circa 250 mln di euro della UE, erogati alla regione Campania in questi anni per la spazzatura, mi sembra giusto che gli altri debbano spazzar via le porcherie dei camorristi...se Soru accetta una cosa del genere, E' FINITO!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah beh...con 20.000 spazzini del Comune e circa 250 mln di euro della UE, erogati alla regione Campania in questi anni per la spazzatura, mi sembra giusto che gli altri debbano spazzar via le porcherie dei camorristi...se Soru accetta una cosa del genere, E' FINITO!



M&M io non so come andra' a finire ... ci sono molte/troppe merde storiche che dovrebbero venir fuori ... vedi depuratore di Cuma.


Spero che un po di pulizia si faccia, e' da troppo tempo che la Campania copre le melefatte di tutti, politici e camorra (che poi si sa sono parenti stretti).


----------



## Nobody (10 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> M&M io non so come andra' a finire ... ci sono molte/troppe merde storiche che dovrebbero venir fuori ... vedi depuratore di Cuma.
> 
> 
> Spero che un po di pulizia si faccia, e' da troppo tempo che la Campania copre le melefatte di tutti, politici e camorra (che poi si sa sono parenti stretti).


Infatti...temo che alla fine come sempre tutto sisgonfierà e nessun responsabile pagherà...


----------



## Old Addos (10 Gennaio 2008)

*Vecchi ricordi*

L' altra sera ho fortuitamente assistito ad alcuni minuti di Ballarò ;

c' era Enrico Letta che portava ad esempio il Comune di Peccioli , in provincia di Pisa ;

andai a Peccioli per una questione di lavoro a metà anni '90 ; 

una persona del luogo mi spiegò che il Comune aveva un bilancio invidiabile poichè smaltiva i rifiuti provenienti da altre zone ;

quindi , già oltre una decina d' anni fa , la questione era un business ;

c' è poco da fare , la differenza fra il Mezzogiorno ed il resto del Paese è palpabile , basti vedere la ricostruzione post terremoto in Friuli ed in Irpinia eccetera ;

i politici avranno le proprie colpe , ma anche l' uomo della strada non scherza . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)




----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2008)

Io sono preoccupata ...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3c65eZgQGsE



I piazzisti degli inceneritori

http://www.beppegrillo.it/


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2008)

*Gli affari d'oro del pattume*

http://canali.libero.it/affaritaliani/cronache/INCHIESTAromitiimpregiloFMCR09012008.htm








http://www.peacelink.it/ecologia/a/24700.html

*
Per tutta la nostra classe politica*

View attachment 747


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2008)

L'Informazione Censurata

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=84t3bKwZ4v8


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2008)

*VIVA L'ITALIA, VIVA GLI ITALIANI, TUTTI!*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7lHk3kQEqJs



1)     http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3j-oAOopdi0


2)     http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VpiK-1S_COs


3)     http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8zpZo4SfkYw 

*Nel paese dei monnezzari*

http://www.disinformazione.it/paese_dei_monnezzari.htm


*Povera patria*



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YD5va_R3kAI


Povera patria! Schiacciata dagli abusi del potere
di gente infame, che  non sa cos'è il pudore,
si credono potenti e gli va bene quello che  fanno;
e tutto gli appartiene.
Tra i governanti, quanti perfetti e inutili  buffoni!
Questo paese è devastato dal dolore...
ma non vi danno un po' di  dispiacere
quei corpi in terra senza più calore?
Non cambierà, non  cambierà
no cambierà, forse cambierà.
Ma come scusare le iene negli stadi  e quelle dei giornali?
Nel fango affonda lo stivale dei maiali.
Me ne  vergogno un poco, e mi fa male
vedere un uomo come un animale.
Non  cambierà, non cambierà
sì che cambierà, vedrai che cambierà.
Voglio  sperare che il mondo torni a quote più normali
che possa contemplare il cielo  e i fiori,
che non si parli più di dittature
se avremo ancora un po' da  vivere...
La primavera intanto tarda ad arrivare.



View attachment 748







​


----------



## Iago (12 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*

...ho seguito tutto quello che mi è stato possibile, hanno fatto capire che ormai non c'è nulla più da fare perchè i napoletani non hanno fatto la differenziata (dimenticando i milioni di tonnellate di rifiuti tossici che imprese non presenti in Campania davano alla camorra facendo lucro e alimentando la criminalità...tanto si è sempre saputo che il Sud del mondo prenderà le scorie del Nord del mondo)

...ci bombardano con l'impianto tedesco che è l'unico che può dividere la monnezza napoletana al prezzo di un miliardo di lire a settimana per poche tonnellate

...avete mai sentito di questo?...ed è già datato di qualche anno...
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn832RbKbuw


----------



## Iago (12 Gennaio 2008)

*???*

...secondo voi...con i soldi di un ponte sullo stretto quanti impianti del genere si potrebbero costruire?

...ma davvero credono che siamo così idioti???

...perchè uno degli imprenditori più ricchi al mondo non sente interesse a sposare cause nibili come quella di costruire sti benedetti e esistenti impianti?

...le prossime della lista sono Sicilia e Lazio, vedrete...



























hanno intervistato un piccolo imprenditore campano che produce pile (che si ricava solo dal PET delle bottiglie di plastica) ...non trova materia prima ed è costretto ad importare dalla Germania le nostre bottiglie

... perchè forse ci dimentichiamo che differenziare significherebbe riciclare..
.e dove stanno le leggi? ...e perchè non si produce lavoro in questo senso?


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2008)

Perche', perche', perche', ... Iago ci sono troppi "Franco" qua in Italia, in Spagna solo uno e quando (finalmente) mori' nel 1975 il popolo espose a festa per le strade la stessa sera. 

PERCHE?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






L'unico riciclaggio attivo qui da noi sono i "Franco" ... bisognerebbe fare come in Francia, ZAC preciso/netto



View attachment 752​


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Aggiornamenti*

La mappa delle Regioni: quelle disponibili e quelle no:

http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Cronache/2008/01_Gennaio/13/pop_regioni500.shtml


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

...nel momento del bisogno...


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...nel momento del bisogno...



... abbiamo gia' dato, e tanto ...


----------



## Tr@deUp (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Non è la criminalità organizzata che crea la cattiva amministrazione bensì la cattiva amministrazione che attira la criminalità organizzata come il miele le mosche...*


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Iago*

... ho trovato il video ...

Tratto da: Parla con me di ieri sera
intervista a Guido Viale

http://www.rai.tv/mpplaymedia/0,,RaiTre-Parlaconme^7^51650,00.html


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

*SCUSATE SE INSISTO ...*

... perche' la questione e' grave, MOLTO GRAVE!

Voler bene alla Campania, e' voler bene all'ITALIA.

La Campania NAPOLI e', ed e' stata l'immagine dell'ITALIA nel mondo.
Dovrebbe essere orgoglio di tutti gli italiani per la Sua storia ... perche' oltre all'immagine di: Sole, pizza e ammmore c'e' stato altro ... e non e' da dimenticare ANZI:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm-M2hDjFDM

***********************************************************************************************
*Molti sapevano ed hanno taciuto*
 di *Gerardo Ragone* (da:_ Corriere del Mezzogiorno del  19/01/2008_)

Le  imprecazioni emerse dalle intercettazioni telefoniche ordinate dalla Procura di  Santa Maria Capua Vetere, esattamente dello stesso tono di quelle riguardanti il  caso Petrella di qualche anno fa, lasciano capire come sia stata governata la  Campania in questi ultimi quindici anni. E spiegano come mai, mentre in questo  lungo periodo Napoli e la Campania non fanno nessun passo in avanti, Bassolino  vince alla grande ogni tipo di competizione elettorale.

Perché vince  sempre? Anzitutto perché la Campania presenta le condizioni ideali per un  progetto del genere, e cioè una classe lavoratrice povera ma anche per sua  natura ingenua, una borghesia in parte radical chic e in parte sempre pronta ai  compromessi politici, un ceto intellettuale per gran parte proveniente dalla  stessa cultura politica di Bassolino e, infine, la presenza di una camorra  potente che controlla grandi quantità di voti. 

La Campania, quindi, era  la regione ideale per questo disegno di costruzione della più forte e stabile  base elettorale del centrosinistra. Disegno che Bassolino affronta, in primo  luogo, con l'operazione «rinascimento», cioè con quella intensa campagna  mediatica e di immagine grazie alla quale riesce a farsi percepire come grande  statista e riformatore; in secondo luogo, con la rimozione del problema delle  organizzazioni criminali, le quali si avvantaggiano delle crepe o degli «anelli  mancanti» della catena dello smaltimento dei rifiuti presenti nel contratto  Fibe, fornendo in cambio voti grazie al controllo esercitato su numerose  amministrazioni comunali. 

Una evidente prova di questo scambio è il  fatto che la camorra si rafforza talmente tra il 1993 ed il 2000, da realizzare  in Campania il più grande centro europeo del traffico di stupefacenti. Infine,  il terzo pilastro di questa strategia di formazione del consenso «a tutti i  costi» entrerà in funzione quando, con il salto alla Regione, Bassolino gestirà  «a pioggia» e in modo autocratico le ingenti risorse dei fondi  europei.

Se le cose sono poi andate male è da attribuirsi a incidenti di  percorso, che sono spesso inevitabili ìn questo genere di spericolate quanto  ciniche operazioni di governo. Bassolino però il suo lavoro lo ha fatto, e anche  bene, al punto che non è neppure da escludere che se la sinistra gli avesse  affidato una missione dignitosa, quella cìoè di risollevare le sorti di una  sfortunata regione come la Campania, questa missione l’avrebbe forse ugualmente  condotta in porto. Non è quindi il solo responsabile di quanto sta accadendo.  

Le corresponsabilità vanno dalla dirigenza del centrosinistra alle forze  politiche locali che, non capendo o fingendo di non capire, hanno assistito  impassibili al disastro che si stava profilando; dagli intellettuali  compiacenti, a una informazione che, soprattutto durante la prima sindacatura,  si è venduta anche l’anima per sostenere strategie dl immagine di cui anche un  bambino avrebbe intuito le reali finalità. Molti, quindi, erano al corrente  dell’operazione ma non hanno mai parlato, e oggi tacciono ancora.

 fonte: http://www.napoli.com/viewarticolo.php?articolo=19770



Sia chiaro: Sprofondando la Campania NAPOLI, spofonda l'ITALIA intera, e' INUTILE ILLUDERSI ... qui non si tratta di beghe tra Nord e Sud ... e' in ballo L ' I T A L I A.


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

PS: La figura mi melda, e' tutta nostra ... c'e' poco da scherzarci sopra.


----------



## Iago (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... perche' la questione e' grave, MOLTO GRAVE!
> 
> Voler bene alla Campania, e' voler bene all'ITALIA.
> 
> ...



va bene l'articolo... dimentica di dire:
-la Campania i problemi li ha da prima che Bassolino venisse eletto (Rastrelli!!) 
-che quando si nomina un commissariamento di governo per EMERGENZA (9 commissari di tutte le "razze" per un totale di 14 anni) è il governo centrale che ne prende il comando, la competenza e la responsabilità
-dimentica che ad Agosto scorso l'Impregilo (Romiti figlio, Milano) e altre società vengono condannate (insieme a Bassolino) al risarcimento di 750 mln di euro, crollo in Borsa e apertura inchiesta della Consob
-che c'è una comunicazione ufficiale, allarmante, chiara e sconvolgente della Iervolino a Prodi, del lontano Gennaio 2007
-che quasi sicuramente la discarica di Pianura verrà sequestrata (non requisita per essere usata)
...e tantissimo altro ancora che costituiscono una realtà che è molto simile (ma in misura minore) ad altre regioni...(e speriamo di essere le vittime noi, oggi e far prevenire stessi epiloghi altrove, almeno...)
il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa

P.s.: non ho fatto cenno alla camorra che REGNA da sempre, su tutto il territorio nazionale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... perche' la questione e' grave, MOLTO GRAVE!
> 
> Voler bene alla Campania, e' voler bene all'ITALIA.
> 
> ...


Non so se l'analisi dell'articolo sia corretta e sono convinta che la Camorra sia un'organizzazione con una struttura e strategie che non si possono sottovalutare e che è difficile da sradicare.
Quel che certo è che ridurre il problema a un fatto localistico e prenderne le distanze politiche o geografiche oltre che indegno è pure stupido.
Si dovrebbe riconoscere che non esiste il problema meridionale, ma il problema Italia e ...credo Europa...


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> va bene l'articolo... dimentica di dire:
> -la Campania i problemi li ha da prima che Bassolino venisse eletto (Rastrelli!!)
> -che quando si nomina un commissariamento di governo per EMERGENZA (9 commissari di tutte le "razze" per un totale di 14 anni) è il governo centrale che ne prende il comando, la competenza e la responsabilità
> -dimentica che ad Agosto scorso l'Impregilo (Romiti figlio, Milano) e altre società vengono condannate (insieme a Bassolino) al risarcimento di 750 mln di euro, crollo in Borsa e apertura inchiesta della Consob
> ...



Noi siamo ricchi di primati non scordiamocelo

Da sempre!

Ha un altro nome, non si chiama Camorra, Mafia o Ndrangheta


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so se l'analisi dell'articolo sia corretta e sono convinta che la Camorra sia un'organizzazione con una struttura e strategie che non si possono sottovalutare e che è difficile da sradicare.
> Quel che certo è che ridurre il problema a un fatto localistico e prenderne le distanze politiche o geografiche oltre che indegno è pure stupido.
> Si dovrebbe riconoscere che non esiste il problema meridionale, ma il problema Italia e ...credo Europa...


Persa qui ci si deve stringersi in circolo o, non se ne esce ... la figura di merda in palio e' Mondiale ... e bisogna fare in fretta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa qui ci si deve stringersi in circolo o, non se ne esce ... la figura di merda in palio e' Mondiale ... e bisogna fare in fretta.


Forse ...la siyuazione attuale è positiva ...magari è quando sembra che vada tutto bene che bene non va...magari questa situazione è una segnale camorristico perché si stava vedendo sottrarre degli spazi...spesso quando *non* ci sono morti di mafia/camorra & c. è proprio quando la criminilatità è in buona salute...
Per questo dico che vantarsi dell'efficienza a casa propria mi sembra stupido, potrebbe anche nascondere traffici loschi ...efficienti.
Della figura rispetto agli altri paesi non mi importa più di tanto...anche loro avranno problemi e delinquenza propria...


----------



## Iago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*intramezzo comico*

intervista a un vecchietto sulla munnezza:
-che cosa ne pensate di questa situazione?
-signò, che vaggia dicere...primm a munnezz o scennev je, mò è essa che saglie...


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> intervista a un vecchietto sulla munnezza:
> -che cosa ne pensate di questa situazione?
> -signò, che vaggia dicere...primm a munnezz o scennev je, *mò è essa che saglie...*


... saglie eh?


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2008)

*AMO IL MIO POPOLO ...*

... E GUAI A CHI ME LO TOCCA.


Hanno l'ironia nel sangue e l'autocritica e' unica ... sanno ridere e fanno ridere anche nella disperazione piu' profonda ... la disgrazia, la tragedia e' pretesto/tema da commedia per il palcoscenico piu' grande del mondo: Napoli ... so troppo forti, tutti primi attori  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sono unici ed Insuperabili!



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-uEkqSmMUDA


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2008)

*AGGIORNAMENTO*

MUNNEZZA: finalmente d'accordo su qualcosa


http://www.arcoiris.tv/modules.php?name=Unique&id=9060


SE Se se ...


----------



## Old camilla (13 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ho seguito tutto quello che mi è stato possibile, hanno fatto capire che ormai non c'è nulla più da fare perchè i napoletani non hanno fatto la differenziata (dimenticando i milioni di tonnellate di rifiuti tossici che imprese non presenti in Campania davano alla camorra facendo lucro e alimentando la criminalità...tanto si è sempre saputo che il Sud del mondo prenderà le scorie del Nord del mondo)
> 
> ...ci bombardano con l'impianto tedesco che è l'unico che può dividere la monnezza napoletana al prezzo di un miliardo di lire a settimana per poche tonnellate
> 
> ...


i napoletani non fanno la differenziata!!!! ma dove cavolo la mettiamo la "munnezza"differenziata se neanche ce li mettono per strada i raccoglitori "differenziati"?!??!?!?!??!
ricordo che quasi due anni fa vicino casa mia, dove esisteva una campana per la raccolta del vetro (avete letto bene, ho scritto "esisteva" perchè qualche mese fa uno dei tanti stronzi delinquenti  che, dio mi perdoni, ma era meglio fosse diventato anima del purgatorio, ha pensato bene di farla saltare in aria con dell'esplosivo.... dicevo, qualche anno fa accanto alla campana ci misero anche dei raccoglitori per il materiale plastico, da quel momento cominciammo ad accumulare fuori i nostri balconi tutta la plastica da depositare nei due giorni della settimana prestabiliti per la...ebbene dopo un po' ci accorgemmo che in quei due giorni non arrivava nessun camion particolare o a "doppia raccolta" ma che anzi tutta la "munnezza",plastica, umido e quant'altro venivano praticamente prelevati e mischiati insieme!!!!!!


----------

